# Gothic 3 - Paladinrüstung - Ja oder Nein?



## Guallamalla (23. Oktober 2006)

*Gothic 3 - Paladinrüstung - Ja oder Nein?*

Hallo,

Ich bin dabei für eine Paladinrüstung zu sparen, doch ich frage mich, ob es sich überhaupt lohnt, soviel Gold wegzugeben. Bekommt man später im Spiel noch bessere Rüstungen, oder bekommt man sowieso eine Rüstung, weil man sie wie in G1 und G2 findet oder indem man sich einer Fraktion anschliesst!

Nachdem ich in Vengard alle Orks niedergemetzelt habe, habe ich meine Lederkluft so langsam satt!


----------



## Angeldust (23. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gothic 3 - Paladinrüstung - Ja oder Nein?*

Also ich dümpel auch erst in Nordmar rum und bin erst lvl 52 aber bis dahin gibt es nichts wirklich besseres.

Außerdem habe ich im Moment ne Palarüstung und 300k Gold... sowie wohl 150k an Items die ich nicht loswerde weil die NPCs zu wenig Gold bei haben.

Ich denke Geld spielt in G3 mal sowas von überhaupt keine Rolle. Die 50 Rufpunkte bei den Rebellen sind sicher schwerer zu bekommen als die 135k Gold (oder 150k ohne Feilschen)


----------



## Muehlenbichl (23. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gothic 3 - Paladinrüstung - Ja oder Nein?*



			
				Guallamalla am 23.10.2006 01:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> Ich bin dabei für eine Paladinrüstung zu sparen, doch ich frage mich, ob es sich überhaupt lohnt, soviel Gold wegzugeben. Bekommt man später im Spiel noch bessere Rüstungen, oder bekommt man sowieso eine Rüstung, weil man sie wie in G1 und G2 findet oder indem man sich einer Fraktion anschliesst!
> 
> Nachdem ich in Vengard alle Orks niedergemetzelt habe, habe ich meine Lederkluft so langsam satt!



Beim Hammerclan kann man sich wohl eine Erzrüstung schmieden lassen, für 100Erz oder so. Die wird bestimmt net schlecht sein, habs aber selber noch nicht ausprobiert.


----------



## Dexter (23. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gothic 3 - Paladinrüstung - Ja oder Nein?*



			
				Muehlenbichl am 23.10.2006 09:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Guallamalla am 23.10.2006 01:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



habe 100Erz abgegeben, aber nur eine leichte Nordmarrüstung bekommen


----------



## Guallamalla (23. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gothic 3 - Paladinrüstung - Ja oder Nein?*

Ok, dann werde ich mir das teil wohl zulegen!


----------



## Muehlenbichl (23. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gothic 3 - Paladinrüstung - Ja oder Nein?*



			
				Dexter am 23.10.2006 10:31 schrieb:
			
		

> habe 100Erz abgegeben, aber nur eine leichte Nordmarrüstung bekommen



Lol, dass ist ja wohl nen Witz. Aber danke für die Warnung, ich hoffe Du hattest vorher gespeichert


----------



## Guallamalla (23. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gothic 3 - Paladinrüstung - Ja oder Nein?*



			
				Muehlenbichl am 23.10.2006 11:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Dexter am 23.10.2006 10:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das gleiche habe ich mir auch gedacht!    Danke!!

Oder kann es sein, dass es ist wie mit den Kisten, die nach dem Zufallsprinzip gefüllt sind. Vielleicht bekommt ja nicht jeder die gleiche Rüstung. Man müsste also vorher abspeichern und ein paar mal versuchen um zu sehen ob man verschiedene Rüstungen bekommt. ich hoffe ihr versteht was ich meine.

Edit: hm, schwachsinnige Idee. Jede Rüstung sollte doch ihren festen Erzanteil haben, sonst wäre es ja unfair...


----------



## Grappa11 (23. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gothic 3 - Paladinrüstung - Ja oder Nein?*

Ich habe auch immer massig Kohle gehabt und hätte jede einzelne Rüstung kaufen können die es im Spiel zu kaufen gibt. Problematisch finde ich aber eines: Sämtliche Rüstungen bieten Schutz gegen Klingen- und Schmetterschaden, in der Regel auch gegen Geschosse, aber gegen Magie haben sie entweder keinen oder nur einen ziemlich unzureichenden Schutz. Gegen die meisten Gegner ist das unproblematisch, ein wenig ärgerlich ist es bei Ork bzw. Goblinschamanen, richtig böse bei den Untoten Tempelpriestern. Sofern man einen alleine bekommt ist es kein Problem, da man ihn einfach im Nahkampf solange bearbeitet bis er den Geist aufgibt, gegen mehrere auf einmal ist es (fast) unmöglich siegreich hervor zu gehen. Der andere bombt einen nämlich solange mit Feuer- oder Eiszauber zu bis man in kürzester Zeit tot ist. Ich gebe zu, dass ich mich bei den Händlern kaum nach brauchbaren Artefakten zur Magieabwehr umgesehen habe, aber einen bestimmten Rüstungsschutz gegen magische Attacken sollten die ganz starken Rüstungen, wie eben die Paladinrüstung, schon haben. Ist irgendwie doof, wenn man Stufe 70 oder so ist, 'ne fette Paladinrüstung trägt, über 400 Stärke (oder mehr) und 1000 Lebenspunkte besitzt und trotzdem nur mit viel Mühe die beiden Tempelpriester weghaut. Das sollte man eventuell auch noch über einen weiteren Patch ändern, finde ich.


----------



## Muehlenbichl (23. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gothic 3 - Paladinrüstung - Ja oder Nein?*



			
				Grappa11 am 23.10.2006 12:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe auch immer massig Kohle gehabt und hätte jede einzelne Rüstung kaufen können die es im Spiel zu kaufen gibt. Problematisch finde ich aber eines: Sämtliche Rüstungen bieten Schutz gegen Klingen- und Schmetterschaden, in der Regel auch gegen Geschosse, aber gegen Magie haben sie entweder keinen oder nur einen ziemlich unzureichenden Schutz. Gegen die meisten Gegner ist das unproblematisch, ein wenig ärgerlich ist es bei Ork bzw. Goblinschamanen, richtig böse bei den Untoten Tempelpriestern. Sofern man einen alleine bekommt ist es kein Problem, da man ihn einfach im Nahkampf solange bearbeitet bis er den Geist aufgibt, gegen mehrere auf einmal ist es (fast) unmöglich siegreich hervor zu gehen. Der andere bombt einen nämlich solange mit Feuer- oder Eiszauber zu bis man in kürzester Zeit tot ist. Ich gebe zu, dass ich mich bei den Händlern kaum nach brauchbaren Artefakten zur Magieabwehr umgesehen habe, aber einen bestimmten Rüstungsschutz gegen magische Attacken sollten die ganz starken Rüstungen, wie eben die Paladinrüstung, schon haben. Ist irgendwie doof, wenn man Stufe 70 oder so ist, 'ne fette Paladinrüstung trägt, über 400 Stärke (oder mehr) und 1000 Lebenspunkte besitzt und trotzdem nur mit viel Mühe die beiden Tempelpriester weghaut. Das sollte man eventuell auch noch über einen weiteren Patch ändern, finde ich.



Find ich auch nen bissel blöd, aber konnte man die verschiedenen Resistenzen nicht auch "lernen"?


----------



## Grappa11 (23. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gothic 3 - Paladinrüstung - Ja oder Nein?*



			
				Muehlenbichl am 23.10.2006 12:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Find ich auch nen bissel blöd, aber konnte man die verschiedenen Resistenzen nicht auch "lernen"?



wüsste ich nichts von. Man kann Immunität gegen Schwäche und Gift erlernen, aber gegen Magie nicht, oder habe ich da irgendwas tierisch verpeilt?


----------



## Dexter (23. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gothic 3 - Paladinrüstung - Ja oder Nein?*



			
				Grappa11 am 23.10.2006 12:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Muehlenbichl am 23.10.2006 12:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Eis- und Feuerschutz" gibt es doch auch und ich bilde mir ein das die Eiszauber der Schamanen mich nicht ganz so schnell aus den Schuhen hauen (Feuerschutz habe noch nicht gefunden).

Im großen ganzen ist es doch eh egal was für eine Rüstung, ein Skelettbogenschütze mit einem Bogen Schaden 20, macht ja mehr Schaden als ein Orc mit ner Armbrust Schaden 70.


----------



## Bombering (23. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gothic 3 - Paladinrüstung - Ja oder Nein?*

Also ich finde die Paladinrüstung ist die beste im Spiel, ausser das sie keinen zusatzschutz bietet wie Eis Feuer Energie usw.

Nein Geld spielt echt keine Rolle habe ca. 100 Ork Krush und weitere Items ca. 300.  ... werd den dreck ned los  ..... aber warum auch hab ja schon 450000 Goldstücke...


----------



## Fraggerick (23. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gothic 3 - Paladinrüstung - Ja oder Nein?*

grad ma ne frage zwischen posten:

also, ich hab amulette für bzw gegen eis, gegen feuer, udn gegen energie...

bitte, vorwas schützen mich die energie dinger?

vor magie allgemein? oder vor sowas wie "böses vernichten"??


----------



## Natschlaus (23. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gothic 3 - Paladinrüstung - Ja oder Nein?*



			
				Fraggerick am 23.10.2006 13:47 schrieb:
			
		

> grad ma ne frage zwischen posten:
> 
> also, ich hab amulette für bzw gegen eis, gegen feuer, udn gegen energie...
> 
> ...



Na wenn du z.B. das Amulett gegen Eis hast, dass sagen wir mal ca. 10 Eisschutz gibt, dann zieht ein Eiszauber dem Held eben nicht so viel ab.
MFg, waKKa
Ps.: Kannst ja im Charakterfenster links unten bei Rüstungswerten deine Resistenzen anschaun.


----------



## Fraggerick (23. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gothic 3 - Paladinrüstung - Ja oder Nein?*



			
				Wakka am 23.10.2006 14:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Fraggerick am 23.10.2006 13:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ja, aber vor was schützt mich das "schutz vor energie" amulet


----------



## Natschlaus (23. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gothic 3 - Paladinrüstung - Ja oder Nein?*



			
				Fraggerick am 23.10.2006 14:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Wakka am 23.10.2006 14:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Na vor Energie eben. Blitze und sowas.
Mfg, waKKa


----------



## Grappa11 (23. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gothic 3 - Paladinrüstung - Ja oder Nein?*



			
				Dexter am 23.10.2006 12:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Grappa11 am 23.10.2006 12:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da habe ich, sofern ich sie nicht versehentlich verkauft habe  auch nur ein Amulett gefunden. Es gibt zig, die 20 vor Eis oder 20 vor Feuer geben. Ein Amulett gibt jeweils 20 Schutz vor Feuer, Eis und Energie. Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass ich das Teil anhatte. Trotzdem ziehen einem die Feuerbälle so schnell Leben ab, das geht so gar nicht. Ich schätze, dass es ähnlich wie beim Energietanken nicht Schadenspunkte macht, sondern prozentual berechnet wird. Wenn dem so sein sollte ist das bei Magie gegen die man sich kaum schützen kann auf alle Fälle nicht okay. Es ist auch halt nur der mangelhafte Magieschutz. Ich bin ziemlich am Anfang die ganze Zeit mit so einer Billigrüstung rumgelaufen und hatte trotzdem keinerlei Probleme mit Gegnern gleich welcher Art. Nur Ork-Schamanen, Goblinschamanen (das ist am ätzendsten da die nur 50 Erfahrung geben) und eben die Untoten Tempelpriester sind so einfach zu schwer. 
Wenn ich noch 'nen kleinen Versager spiele, kann ich sicherlich nicht erwarten, dass solche Gegner mich kalt lassen. Aber mit Stufe 70 sollte ich da keine großen Probleme mehr mit haben, oder?


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (23. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gothic 3 - Paladinrüstung - Ja oder Nein?*



			
				Guallamalla am 23.10.2006 01:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> Ich bin dabei für eine Paladinrüstung zu sparen, doch ich frage mich, ob es sich überhaupt lohnt, soviel Gold wegzugeben. Bekommt man später im Spiel noch bessere Rüstungen, oder bekommt man sowieso eine Rüstung, weil man sie wie in G1 und G2 findet oder indem man sich einer Fraktion anschliesst!
> 
> Nachdem ich in Vengard alle Orks niedergemetzelt habe, habe ich meine Lederkluft so langsam satt!


Aktuell bringen Rüstungen erfahrungsgemäss recht wenig (ich wage nicht zu sagen - nix).
Mit Paladinrüstung und 400 Leben lebe ich zwar doppelt solange gegen ein Wildschwein (wenn ich mich nicht wehre *g*), aber das liegt definitiv daran, dass ich doppelt soviel Leben habe wie am Anfang und nicht etwa am Rüstungsschutz.

Mein Amulett (15 Klingen/Schmetterschaden) und die beiden Ringe (je 10 Klingen/Schmetterschaden) habe ich schon vor einiger Zeit ausgetauscht gegen Schmuck, der Mana oder Lebenspunkte erhöht. Bringt zwar auch nciht viel, aber besser als nichts ists dann doch.


----------



## zectOr (23. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gothic 3 - Paladinrüstung - Ja oder Nein?*

Naja mir geht es ja primär ums aussehen    bloß fehlt mir noch etwas ruf bei den Rebellen, dann hab ich den "Ersten Helm des Paladins" und ne dicke Paladin Rüstung


----------



## Muehlenbichl (23. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gothic 3 - Paladinrüstung - Ja oder Nein?*

@Grappa11

"Schau mal in den Thread Welche Fraktion habt Ihr?"

Miffi hat das dort mit den erlernbaren Resis erklärt


----------



## Guallamalla (23. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gothic 3 - Paladinrüstung - Ja oder Nein?*



			
				zectOr am 23.10.2006 18:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Naja mir geht es ja primär ums aussehen    bloß fehlt mir noch etwas ruf bei den Rebellen, dann hab ich den "Ersten Helm des Paladins" und ne dicke Paladin Rüstung



Hat schon jemand diesen Helm? Kann man den anziehen? Ich wollte gerade nach Silden marschieren, wo es den ja zu holen gibt.


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (23. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gothic 3 - Paladinrüstung - Ja oder Nein?*



			
				Guallamalla am 23.10.2006 19:43 schrieb:
			
		

> zectOr am 23.10.2006 18:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja. Ja. Tu das.


----------



## Guallamalla (23. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gothic 3 - Paladinrüstung - Ja oder Nein?*



			
				MiffiMoppelchen am 23.10.2006 19:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Guallamalla am 23.10.2006 19:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol
Was hat der denn für Eigenschaften?


----------



## zectOr (23. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gothic 3 - Paladinrüstung - Ja oder Nein?*



			
				Guallamalla am 23.10.2006 19:54 schrieb:
			
		

> MiffiMoppelchen am 23.10.2006 19:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



er sieht sehr schick mit einer Paladin Rüstung aus   

spaß bei seite, die genauen Eigenschaften weiß ich jetzt nicht, aber zieh ihn dir doch einfach mal auf


----------



## Muehlenbichl (23. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gothic 3 - Paladinrüstung - Ja oder Nein?*



			
				Guallamalla am 23.10.2006 19:54 schrieb:
			
		

> lol
> Was hat der denn für Eigenschaften?



Der funktioniert wie ne Tarnkappe.

Bin mir aber nicht 100% sicher  

Gruß

Muehlenbichl


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (23. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gothic 3 - Paladinrüstung - Ja oder Nein?*



			
				Guallamalla am 23.10.2006 19:54 schrieb:
			
		

> MiffiMoppelchen am 23.10.2006 19:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Weiss gerade nicht genau, 10 Schutz gegen drei verschiedene Schadensarten oder sowas in der Art.



Spoiler



In Silden ist der Helm aber gar nicht.


----------



## maxi2290 (23. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gothic 3 - Paladinrüstung - Ja oder Nein?*



			
				MiffiMoppelchen am 23.10.2006 20:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Guallamalla am 23.10.2006 19:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



jop der helm ist woanders, ich hab ihn auch auf, aber nur weil ich keinen anderen habe und irgendwie auch noch keinen gefunden hab  ich behalte den auch erstmal bis ich n neuen finde  (besseren versteht sich)


----------



## Guallamalla (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gothic 3 - Paladinrüstung - Ja oder Nein?*



			
				maxi2290 am 23.10.2006 21:06 schrieb:
			
		

> MiffiMoppelchen am 23.10.2006 20:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja mit der Quest habe ich noch nicht anbgefangen. ich bekam jediglich den Hinweis, nach Silden zu gehen. Egal, verrratet aber nicht mehr!


----------



## autumnSkies (25. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gothic 3 - Paladinrüstung - Ja oder Nein?*

Ich hab auch noch keine positive Erfahrung mit den Rüstungen gemacht. Trage immernoch die erste Rebellen Rüstung, die reicht mir vollkommen aus. Ich kaufe  da auch eher nach Prestige.
Danke für eure Bestätigung. 

Die Paladin Rüstung ist mir allerdings zu dick. Ich renn doch nicht mit so nem Panzer durch nen ganzen Kontinent. Ich werd mir wohl eher eine aus Nordmar zulegen, die sehen hübsch aus.


----------



## Erdnussmc (30. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gothic 3 - Paladinrüstung - Ja oder Nein?*

Verdammt!!! Hab jetzt endlich die 150000 zusammen und wollt sie mir Gestern kaufen. Und dann sagt er mir doch tatsächlich das ich nen ruf von 50 brauch, hab erst 28 soweit ich weiß


----------



## Fraggerick (30. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gothic 3 - Paladinrüstung - Ja oder Nein?*



			
				autumnSkies am 25.10.2006 09:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab auch noch keine positive Erfahrung mit den Rüstungen gemacht. Trage immernoch die erste Rebellen Rüstung, die reicht mir vollkommen aus. Ich kaufe  da auch eher nach Prestige.
> Danke für eure Bestätigung.
> 
> Die Paladin Rüstung ist mir allerdings zu dick. Ich renn doch nicht mit so nem Panzer durch nen ganzen Kontinent. Ich werd mir wohl eher eine aus Nordmar zulegen, die sehen hübsch aus.


feuermagier robe, da gibts den perk "kälte resistenz" gratis zu, die rüstungswerte sind mit dem perk "leichte rüstüngen" echt spitze, dazu sieht se noch totla nice aus *sabber*

nur bin ich jetz chronisch pleite *fG*


----------



## Gajeza (30. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gothic 3 - Paladinrüstung - Ja oder Nein?*



			
				Muehlenbichl am 23.10.2006 09:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Guallamalla am 23.10.2006 01:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Stimmt nicht. Die Rüstung, die man für 100 Erz bekommt, ist die leichte Nordmar-Rüstung. Lieber 30000 ausgeben, als 100 Erz. Hab ewig gebraucht bis ich das zam hatte!


----------



## rodi61 (30. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gothic 3 - Paladinrüstung - Ja oder Nein?*

Hab grad mal meine werte gecheckt . Mit Pala-Rüstung und Adanos-Krone
und div. Ringen + Amulett :
Schutz v. Klingen 230
- " -     v. Zerschm. 230
- " -  v. Geschossen160
Feuer , Eis u. Energie je 10 .
Wenn ich alles ablege , also quasi NACKT bin , hab ich immer noch 
65 - 65 - 20 - 0-0-0 ! 
Baut man da etwa natürliche Resistenzen auf , mit steigendem Level ?



Spoiler



Für alle die es interessiert : der Helm ist in Geldern , und die Krone in Mora Sul



Ps : Verdammt Teuer das Spiel - hat mich insgesamt  267 € gekostet   
 aber es hat sich gelohnt


----------



## Erdnussmc (31. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gothic 3 - Paladinrüstung - Ja oder Nein?*



			
				rodi61 am 30.10.2006 22:28 schrieb:
			
		

> .
> Wenn ich alles ablege , also quasi NACKT bin , hab ich immer noch
> 65 - 65 - 20 - 0-0-0 !
> Baut man da etwa natürliche Resistenzen auf , mit steigendem Level ?



würd sagen du hattest vor dem ersten oder 2. patch vergessen die Rüstung abzulegen... Ich kann meine Lederrüstung garnicht mehr ablegen da sie nicht mehr im Inventar aufgeführt ist


----------

